# Do you have a life?



## SwiftDog (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you have a life outside of online forum and discord etc. interaction, that is? 

I find a lot of furries on here are pretty socially dysfunctional. Some of it's helpless, like autism and such, other times I'm pretty sure it's caused by homeschooled fundie parents who socially stunted their children. 

I try to spend less time online but I always seem to get sucked back in. Fortunately I have a job to keep me occupied.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd say I do. For now, that is. I'm attending college towards an engineering degree. I regular hang out with friends that are equally as socially misfit as me. I'm doing work study at my college on top of volunteering in a company where I want to work at in a few years. At some point, I'm probably gonna have to give up a lot of stuff to make sure my life doesn't spiral out of control but I'm still young and full of ketamine.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 6, 2020)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd say I do. Picked up a new hobby recently.


----------



## Punji (Jan 6, 2020)

I think I do.

I attend college as a full-time student and work most evenings and weekends. I'm not very social however, and tend to say little to nothing if not approached first whenever possible. This is by choice though. I spend most of my free time on my computer.

Does that count? Kinda, right?


----------



## Joni (Jan 6, 2020)

Social life. Nope
Of course I'm doing stuff and I go outside and whatever. But not with other people


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 6, 2020)

I do, just not atm, because, y'know, PTSD.

Also I live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

Used to have a very active one outside of the fandom and internet in general to be honest. But then a whole lot of bad shit happened so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 6, 2020)

I hang with a friend a lot, and have a job.   That's about it lol.


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 6, 2020)

I go to high school and study all day, I rarely go for a ride and I have a few friends


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 6, 2020)

Who even needs a life in order to be active in this community? I certainly don't, I live off of cynicism and necromancy like any reasonable person does.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 6, 2020)

I mean I do... sometimes I wish my whole life was on the forums. :V But I do have a life outside of the fandom.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

Well yes and no. I have social anxiety. Which causes issues with gatherings and meeting new people in real life. I get very nervous intially ^w^' 

Otherwise once that hurdle is over, I am fine. 

I prefer to stay at home with my fiance otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

Now if only you would have social anxiety over the win.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now if only you would have social anxiety over the win.



No. Never. I and the win are familiar!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

But the win has only met you, it knows my soul.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> But the win has only met you, it knows my soul.


Your soul is dark and bitter! Just like coffee~ xD Now back to LPW with us!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

But what you didn't know is that at the centre of my soul is coffee, and the win. It will be mine!!!


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 6, 2020)

I really don't have much of one. Having been an introvert and outcast most of my life, I don't need a lot of interaction. 

That being said, I do still have one friend left in the state, and occasionally spend time with him. Other than that, I'm pretty much always at the shop, either working or trying to finish a personal project.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 6, 2020)

Life? Pff. You're probably joking, mister.
Nah. Never hearxd of that thing... Not during the winter times.
During winter i have no outside life. Hiding in my warm home and only leave to help my neighbors and do my job. 
Other than that, i'm sitting in front of my pc, making my chainmail, or drawing.
Who needs friends outside of the interned anyway?...


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> Who needs friends at all? Besides family and pets that is, only a shame they don't last forever but other than that, you're most likely going to get disappointed with how fake and cynical people can be. My dad has a few great friends but he made them in a time where the internet didn't ruled the world and people weren't basically looking to promote themselves online with all sorts of shenanigans while disregarding everything that doesn't feed their inflated egos...9 out of 10 friendships these days are built over opportunism and personal exploitation for self gain.
> 
> Never have people been so deluded over the concept of friendship like its seen nowadays and I've been too naive for my own good across a long period of time hence why things have went so downhill for me. Its fine to keep engaging with others for as long as I see fit but believing anything remotely special is going to come up out of it? That's deceiving myself and its eventually going to come out emotionally costly later.



Ooof! That sounds awful. :S I am sorry if things have been hard for you on that front.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

Half-life
While I am doing some activities like sword fighting, visiting historical places and going out with friends. I have to use fucking cane to walk and I know that anytime my heart condition might send me to maker.

So yeah, I have life but it is little hard at moments so to say


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 6, 2020)

If I didn't have a life, I wouldn't be typing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

We're laughing on the outside but really we're dying on the inside. :V


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Ooof! That sounds awful. :S I am sorry if things have been hard for you on that front.


They have and thanks. Don't even know why I even bothered coming back here again knowing that it won't take long until I get fed up once more...this fandom was never for me to begin with but then again, no community is...I still like to pretend that's not entirely true though, guess it keeps me from breaking down even further.


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah, actually. One of my big hobbies is going out and taking long drives, and exploring new places. I'm currently too out of shape to safely do UrbEx (for my comfort), but my wife and I love abandoned places, and we usually enjoy exploring old cemetaries and graveyards. We live in the South, so that's a lot of fun. There are some around that still have their old carriage paths and old-fashioned street-signs. Once upon a time, she and I planned to hit as many IHOPs as possible in our area, but I developed health issues, so that fell through. I'm better now though.

I do enjoy the fandom, but I love doing so much other stuff, I occasionally forget the fandom exists lol. (This includes binge-watching television, modifying bjds and Monster High dolls, going for walks, reading, and writing as well as the long drives and exploring). Obviously I don't do this all at once, I wouldn't have enough time in the day XD.


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 6, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Half-life
> While I am doing some activities like sword fighting, visiting historical places and going out with friends. I have to use fucking cane to walk and I know that anytime my heart condition might send me to maker.
> 
> So yeah, I have life but it is little hard at moments so to say



I'm glad to hear you are enjoying life though! I too, require a cane (though only for stairs at the moment, sometimes my legs get bad). It may be rough, but it's important to enjoy life, and it's nice to see that you are. ♥


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

Inkstars said:


> I'm glad to hear you are enjoying life though! I too, require a cane (though only for stairs at the moment, sometimes my legs get bad). It may be rough, but it's important to enjoy life, and it's nice to see that you are. ♥


Honestly? I deffinitely will enjoy it more after reading this surprisingly positive response ^^ I hope that you enjoy your life too and if not? Dm me and I will think of something


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 6, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Honestly? I deffinitely will enjoy it more after reading this surprisingly positive response ^^ I hope that you enjoy your life too and if not? Dm me and I will think of something



Thank you! I appreciate it  And you too, if you feel down, or anything, just pop me a DM (here or on FA)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 6, 2020)

I used to, but really don't do much outside of work anymore since most the people I hang out with are married and don't don't much anymore.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 6, 2020)

I do have a life, I'm not shut-in or have any sort of psych issues that prevent me going out.

I just live in a remote area and I recently was diagnosed with RA and fibromyalgia, so that pretty much rules out a wild social life.

I try to stay active. My favourite pastime is freediving. But that is something I prefer to do alone.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm personally an autistic workaholic with severe trust issues and PTSD. No time for a life when I'm busy working or sleeping. Do I want a life? Sure. Is there a reason behind my decision. Yep. The more I work, the more money I make. The more money I make, the quicker I can move to my fiance.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Jan 6, 2020)

Worked over 50 hours this week and probably slept half that much. Cass hates that I do it to myself but I can't help it. I want to live with her so badly that I'm willing to sacrifice an awful lot just to get to her finally. Each time we see each other, it's harder and harder to say goodby but NYC is expensive and I don't want to be a financial burden from day one.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 6, 2020)

I occasionally hang at a friend's house and smoke weed/listen to metal/play video games with him but that's most of what my "life" is unfortunately.
I spend so much time online or playing video games. I'd like to do more, but I don't really know how to meet people and I'm afraid of conversation with people I don't know irl


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Jan 6, 2020)

Outside the internet? Nope, not really. I've always been a social outcast growing up anyway.
I do have a job...that's about as much socializing as I can handle.
I do have a few RL friends that I talk to sometimes. But other than that, my social life consists of my boyfriend and five cats. We're basically hermits. XD


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 6, 2020)

I may work 60-80 hours a week during the winter months, so that's kind of my life at the moment.
In warmer weather, I do a lot of camping and horseback riding and work around our farm.  We have some friends that we go trail riding with as well, and we camp together with our horses.  That's about the limit of my social interactions, though.  I'm not someone who "goes out with friends" much, I like being home when I'm not slaving away for the corporate overlords.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes, I do. I am very contented and stay very busy, living in the physical world.

To me, the internet is necessary these days. One must keep tabs on this increasingly  fast-paced and increasingly interconnected yet impersonal social structure that we have created here.

I still often ignore the internet for days at a time. If it were still a viable option, I would ignore the internet for weeks at a time.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 6, 2020)

Have a life as in, "social life"? Not really at the moment. Too busy with my current job, too much of an introvert for active socialization, and things that go in the way of making new IRL friends (mainly the fact that I'm moving out of my town soon anyway). That's mostly fine with me, since it fits my hermit lifestyle well =)

Have a life as in, "something to do with my time"? Heck yeah I do - having a full-time job, drawing everyday, doing a lot of bicycling (whenever the wheather allows), as well as investing in game development and even finishing some of my first projects lately. One of the reasons I'm spending so much time online and in front of PC is because all my tools are here, bicycle aside  So, while I'm not a social folk, I definitely consider myself a prolific one.

I guess, it just depends on perspective in the end result. More often than not, one person's no-lifer is another person's inspiration, and vice versa - I mean, there's a whole philosophy based around The Dude from Big Lebowski, so what do we know.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes. I have a mate (who I met here but we have an offline relationship now), a son and a great career. I enjoy being online but I enjoy doing offline activities too, including exploring new places and hiking.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm mainly at home doing stuff on the PC. There's a few childhood friends who don't live in the same city but are very dear to me, and I travel every year to see them, besides my family


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh I forgot to mention I like to travel a lot too.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes, I have a life.  I do lots of charity stuff around town with my friend Draconis.  Sometimes Furry friends come through town and we meet up.  I get to go to conventions several times a year to either attend or vend.  Draconis and I go on occasional road trips looking for antiques or visiting other Furries.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2020)

Geez, almost like a cat, I feel I've had at least 9 lives so far, some of them crazier than others.

I'll have to enumerate them, from beginning to present...I think that having lived partly in an era before the internet was used by more than a handful of people, I had (and still have) more of a connection to a 'physical' life, in some sense.

Various Lives:

1. Life in the country, as a kid, age 1 to 10; an old farmhouse, 240 acres, forests, dogs, cats, horses; 2 channels of TV, a lot of time outdoors, exploring, a lot of time reading...a lot of comic books. An early love of art, animals, nature and a dislike of things like guns, motorcycles, loud noises, violence. Swimming, hunting mushrooms, exploring barns and attics, picking wild berries, finding an abandoned fox kit in the fiend one winter, that didn't make it. How odd it was, going to see relatives in Detroit, and being able to pick up the phone, and have a pizza appear: seemed like magic.

2. Life on the lake, moving, age 11 to 18, slowly building the house, a new school, long bike rides on windy roads, riding to little stores and campgrounds to play pinball, playing pinball in town, friends that finally lived closer, swimming, exploring swamps, sleepovers, dances, crushes on boys that felt awkward, making out, the first record I bought, a job in a bookstore after school, buying the pieces of my first stereo, playing records with friends, trying cigarettes, writing letters, the punk rock phase, clothes, hair, how eager I was to GET OUT OF TOWN...

3. College, Michigan State, Lansing...so many friends, meeting a lover, meeting another lover, meeting various crazy, artsy Bohemian sorts, reading a lot, papers, discovering I was good at one thing: writing, smoking weed, trying some other things, lots of late nights talking with friends, music, seeing bands, going to the comic store, going to the record store, shopping for vintage clothes; all the crushes I had on various skateboarding boys, the amazing shared houses and housemates I had...finally graduating...

4. What's an English major do? Working in a diner, writing, living in a very nutty house with friends, that got progressively more crazy, the landlady coming over while we watched Drakwing Duck and all had our hair dyed purple; moving out with my lover to a cozy little two Br. sort of cottage; the little garden; collecting wine; collecting records, and more records, all the decorating, so many various mid-century things; buying and selling 30s-60s stuff, going out and meeting friends, wild sex, taking a vacation to SF, finding it meh, living within our means, and living well; a lot of very nice Bordeaux, a lot of good conversation. Refinishing furniture; trying to make latex clothes, and finding it really, really hard; visiting Baltimore; deciding to move out East

5. Baltimore: Period of Adjustment
6. Baltimore: Sommelier days/Park Ave.
7. Baltimore: Crazy Arts Werehouse
8. Baltimore: One last BANG!
9. Michigan: A return...

(ok, have to flesh these out: life is currently on hold, to a degree, but will resume...)


----------



## Kinare (Jan 8, 2020)

Has job. Otherwise, has no life. Has not had friends irl since high school cuz they all moved away. Only goes out for groceries or with mum once every couple months. Sees fam on holidays, on rare occasion more. Otherwise struggles to social even online. Has a couple online friends, but none that are very close. Definitely no replacements for irl good friends.

Yeh, I'm probably what OP is complaining about. I'm trying to improve, and I'm still trying to find friends despite the occasional strong urge to turn off everything and become full hermit. When I first moved to this city about 4 years ago now I tried to get involved with the locals but they're basically the opposite of me so it was very not fun. Probably gonna die alone cuz I can't normal no matter how hard I try and it gets harder and harder to keep trying. People overall are just mean, selfish, and expect too much from this ol' cat.


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 8, 2020)

my life:
go to work
work
come home
shitpost
bet baked af
have normal meaningful discussions
play skyrim
sleep
repeat


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

Nope not all at. I'm a loser who only close family peers truly care about and thankfully so because they are everything I have. Can't seem to meet anyone else's highly demanding and often cynical expectations, people simply won't bother with you unless they find something worth exploiting that's gratifying to them in some way or form, its the harsh cold truth.

I've spent a few years not really bothering with my social isolation and perhaps I should go back to that mentality, not necessarily running away from any socially engaging opportunities that might rise up but instead, not looking to achieve anything special out of them, just go with the flow. Clinging onto unrealistic expectations has done good to no one.


----------



## JustInsectThings (Jan 8, 2020)

I spend most of my free time researching Insects and learning more about entomology. Everything about it just fascinates me
I want to do baseball as well, although Australia doesn't have a lot of that


----------



## Furrium (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, I'm currently preparing for exams.  Damn mathematics and computer science.  I’m not doing anything special yet.  In general, I understand that the Internet is pulling me back.  Preparing for the exams once every half an hour, I most likely will look at Instagram or Vkontakte, but nevertheless it is not difficult for me to do this less often.  At first it’s difficult, then you get used to it.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 8, 2020)

I do, however, sometimes I tend to stay in my room at times because I do get depressed and I have some bad things happen that kill my mood. I always try to make new friends, even irl, however I am in college for my two year CJ (criminal justice) degree. I seriously hope I can get it, if not, I can always work in the sheet metal industry.


----------



## Rarum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sure. I just got my undergrad degree. I work full-time and I’m going to try and get a graduate degree. I play in a community symphonic band, and I have a small group of friends that I hang out with on weekends. I’ve made a few additional friends through church and my writing groups, too. And I have family as well, although most of them don’t live near me. I also do art and coding/tech stuff in my spare time. And I am trying to work out more, at the gym as well as running and walking outside in the freezing cold. I’m also trying to game *more*, believe it or not lol.

During the winter I’m a bit of a shut-in. But during the summer, I’m outside all the time — reading at the park, swimming at the pool, taking walks, going to the zoo or water slides or amusement park.

I used to have really bad social anxiety. Nowadays it’s not quite as bad — I’ve had a lot of practice to improve it. If I could just find a relationship then I’d be pretty happy with where I’m at right now, but the social anxiety is still pretty pervasive in regards to that. I tend to do better with structured social activities as opposed to unstructured ones such as parties, which I generally avoid. Some of my family is trying to pressure me to date more, and maybe I should, but I find the whole thing to just feel so forced and artificial. Honestly getting pestered about that starts to grind my gears after a while. 

Although, the Internet has always been an important part of my life and always will be. There’s nothing better than getting some takeout on a Friday night, plugging in some good music, and getting online. Or working on fun projects.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 9, 2020)

This depends on what you perceive as life. My online time is usually in the evening, the rest of the day I spent with my days work, exercising, yoga, meditation, wirting, drawing and cooking. And I go out with friends every weekend. I don't use facebook or most other social media, and I prefere to have a small circle of down to earth people around me, that a million online acquaintances, that only interact by liking some comments and pictures. I'm also more of an introvert which enjoys a good conversation more then a raving party. That doesn't mean that I'm a buzzkill. I just have my own deffinition of fun.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 9, 2020)

I enjoy going out and meeting new people, especially women, but for some reason I can't say they feel the same about me


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

I think I still have three lives left... or two? Shit...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 9, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Do you have a life outside of online forum and discord etc. interaction, that is?
> 
> I find a lot of furries on here are pretty socially dysfunctional. Some of it's helpless, like autism and such, other times I'm pretty sure it's caused by homeschooled fundie parents who socially stunted their children.
> 
> I try to spend less time online but I always seem to get sucked back in. Fortunately I have a job to keep me occupied.



I have a great life...lots of outdoor hobbies, a good job I enjoy, friends to play with, a loving wife of many years, 2 great kids that are awesome, and we all get along fine! So I guess I'm not what you're used to it seems. <giggle-wink>


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 9, 2020)

I have...a bit of a life. Full time job, adorable little puppy. I do wish I had more friends nearby(sucks to live in the middle of nowhere) and I definitely wish I had a girlfriend(again, middle of nowhere)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

Anyway, my life right now is the win. :V


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 10, 2020)

*Who said furries have a life. We just sit here and talk on internet forums and discord. :V*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

If you really want to see who has no life, just look at the frequent posters on Last Post Wins (guilty).


----------



## LeFay (Jan 10, 2020)

I have a very active life off the internet and I'm often only online either on my breaks or when I have nothing else to do.

Otherwise I'm out living my life, keeping active, talking or hanging out with people, sports, school functions, anything that occupys my time. 

It's not for everyone and if someone wants to sit online all day, fine by me if it makes you happy but it's not for me


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 10, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I have a great life...lots of outdoor hobbies, a good job I enjoy, friends to play with, a loving wife of many years, 2 great kids that are awesome, and we all get along fine! So I guess I'm not what you're used to it seems. <giggle-wink>



I could get used to you bb~


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 10, 2020)

Technically, if you consider being a fairly frequent video gamer a "life".  I do have a job, at least.  Outdoors sometimes, just not this time of year because all the trails are snowed over and there's too little room on the road for my trike (yeah, I know they're technically called "recumbent bikes", I still call it a trike because of the brand that makes them).

Maybe my autism DOES have an impact, but it's more a symptom of living remotely, not having my own place yet, and not having a lot of techies within 5-10 miles.


----------



## Filter (Jan 11, 2020)

Within reason. I'm a productive member of society, with a day job, active hobbies, and most of the trappings of typical adult life. My friends are people I do volunteer/charity work with. However, we don't hang out much. I often graciously decline invitations to party and such. I'm an introvert, and need my downtime. Work and other commitments take a lot out of me socially. Although I'd say I have a life, I'm not a social butterfly.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

I go outside every now and then, I have non-internet friends, I play a lot of Skyrim. So I'd say I have a life outside of these forums


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 14, 2020)

I get out to a few big furry events a year, and have been enjoying the monthly potlucks in my community for the last few months!

They always say ''Bring your furry friends'', but I don't know of any furs that I could invite that aren't already aware of these meetups, as we have an events site, and that would be available and would want to come join in and get involved! Or at least give it a try!

That's plenty enough of a life outside the forums for me!

Unless I met a cute, fun, and likable guy I could spend more time with, but that's pretty unlikely!

Oh well, I'm fine either way!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Do you have a life?

To me that question means, like you got a nice car nice house lots of epic friends and epic job and party a lot?
no, I dont have any of those things, im anti social so most of that would just stress me out and if I force myself to enjoy those things
I wouldn't be happy, so if I ask that question regrading to me owns needs for I dont need much Do you have a life?
No, sadly I don't I wish had a couple of friends to hangout with time to time and a hobby that I really enjoyed and my life has become sort of a stale
but I guess in a way im grateful that im not forced to work and I can take things slow.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 23, 2020)

I often find that there is too much to do, and not enough time.
I live of the edge of ultimate productivity, and I love every moment I can get, however it is exhausting.
I've lived this way for years, however it's pushed me away from my interests, which steadily has decreased my motivation.
Being a furry is something that feels good for me, but being online is really the only safe space that can happen.
While it's been cool "having a life" it's involved giving up on being safely a furry to some extent, and that sucks.
So I've been struggling trying to maintain the balance.
I hope that this fandom is eventually more widely accepted one day.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 23, 2020)

I sure do pardner: I earn a million dollars a month, own a villa at the Bahamas, got 14 Bugattis, all the bitches and blow I want in both figurative senses. I got it all baby


----------



## trivean (Jan 26, 2020)

I do have some form of a life outside of the fandom. Mostly due to work and just doing random things, but I do try to be social. The only problem is time (I'm studying engineering and doing an internship atm which is tiring) and place (I'm in a small town in Ohio right outside of Cedar Point).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2020)

for defs no life outside work, and not even good at work


----------



## Ryder.Rough (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm a college student studying Kinesiology (the study of movement and exercise) and I plan to be a personal trainer that focuses on dramatic changes in appearance (fighting obesity, transitioning,ect..). I've never been to a con, I really only have art of my fursona thanks to amazing artists on here but I've been craving getting a partial. I decided my reffing/coaching money would be better spent on obtaining a CPT (Certification of Personal Training) this summer and partly so I don't go down the figurative rabbit hole that is furdom. But, then I learned my college fund covers the cost of the exam so , a , now I guess I have no choice but to say I'm a furry who works/spend most of their time in a gym.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 26, 2020)

I mostly go to school everyday, talk to my friends, do my work to get out of HS and enter college. 
After a hard day of school, i eat dinner with the family and go outside take notice of the fresh view so i can clean my mind a little bit. I then mostly go onto my computer, watch Youtube, play games, same thing, that's it! Same thing over and over again. lol
I do hope to attend the local furmeets in my area in the several months or so whenever i have the ability to drive a car and get a license which i'm hopeful to get in the summer, hopefully.


----------



## AudioWolf84 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes, I do indeed have a life.

It's listening to Radio Garden on my Aiwa Exos-9, and being on Audiokarma.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 27, 2020)

"Then how do we beat someone with no life?......"
(Bonus points for what referencing to!)
Besides that I am currently a college student doing internship this semester.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 29, 2020)

Retired, married, 30 yo daughter still at home, two cats that really don't know how to cat, 4wd truck, boat, bicycles, roller skates, skateboards.

I work on things in my garage/shop, just finished up some six guitar stands made from mahogany for a local guy, just in time for the stupid cold weather to hit here in the mid-west. No garage work until spring, at any rate. I play music with my son-in-law and grandson, fish a lot, skate indoors and board outdoors. I write and I have an 1888 Victorian house to keep me busy. That's not everything but I feel I still have a life. I'm not on here every day  and it might be days between computer start-ups.


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 29, 2020)

a little a life as a treat


----------



## Nanominyo (Jan 30, 2020)

While I have autism am I quite functional. I’m actually rarely home.

I study social science and I take japanese lessons twice a week. Slow learner so I suck at it.

Every weekend I end up never being home despite being like: relax.
So basically I’m too busy to do anything for myself which explains why I’m rarely posting art. There is obviously commissions but >_>
Gotta see friends, family and coaches.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 30, 2020)

Most of my friends and acquaintances are either busy or moved away.

But when they are available/in-town I go for drinks. Does that count? Semi-active social life?


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 30, 2020)

No.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 31, 2020)

Furry is my life.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not right now but that will change soon moving to new state and city :3


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 2, 2020)

Moved back in with my parents so short answer....no, not right now, but I'm planning on going back to college soon. Getting tired of working retail. >_>


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Feb 2, 2020)

Pfft no not at all. I hate myself for the very reason.  I'm pathetic.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 3, 2020)

A life? Ha! Between my college classes from 8am-5pm, trying to study and do homework, AND trying to find time to take care of myself mentally and physically... no I don't have a life. If I have any amount of time for myself, I just stay in my dorm because of social anxiety and my few friends are all busy too. I'm only here because I have a little time between classes.


----------



## Axel Lionhart (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi guys, I have panic syndrome, anxiety, I blame myself a lot for not going out. But it is a daily struggle.

Discovering the Furry fandom was very interesting, as there are a lot of nice people who are often in a similar situation. Positive empathy is a good thing because it motivates to get better. But it does not replace specialized help.
Guys, seek help, sometimes you don't even need medication, just the fact of sunbathing, exercising, observing more of what is around you, get new hobbie can help you get out of bad situations.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## Qualms (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm not necessarily socially "inept," but my ability to deal with social situations deteriorates quickly when I'm in a big group. The longer I have to be around people, the worse I get. I just don't know how to make friends as an adult *shrug* 

I feel like people are either too "young" for me or too "old" for me. I'm immature, but not enough for high energy young adult Gen Zers, but i'm also a lot more progressive than some of my older Millennial counter parts. 

I don't know though, I'm probably just talking out of my ass. It's social failing on my part - I get inside of my own head because it's a safe space for me, and I get distracted by that instead of trying to get to know people. That's my issue.


----------



## Grivies (Mar 10, 2020)

I have a few friends that I sometimes go out to get piss-ass-drunk with and smoke two packs in a matter of hours. But is that really helpful or yet another way to fuel my self-destructive behaviour? *Overly dramatic sigh* No but I generally don't have the money for much more than that.

PS: Also I'm married so I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 10, 2020)

The only people I talk to are my very few friends, my family (mom, aunt, grsndparents) and... no that's it.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 10, 2020)

My life pretty much revolves around the Furry community.  It's involved with about 80% of what I do.  My friends are pretty much all Furries now.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 11, 2020)

Used to be a member of the national Military Police, but until January.
Now I don't have particular job but is a freelancer, if it counts as one.

I love the peace and lack of tension in daily routine, but now I feel lonelier..


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 21, 2020)

Do I have a life?
Unfortunately yes I do, and I’m getting a little irritated at people insisting I have one too.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 23, 2020)

I used to have a life, just barely. Now I don't for the next few months.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 23, 2020)

I have no soul.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 23, 2020)

What is life?


----------



## Frenchfriedfries (Mar 25, 2020)

Severe social anxiety makes it difficult for me to have a life. I have a job and stuff but I never go out other than that, plus I have a couple friends but I still feel awkward and anxious around them. Even texting them is hard. 

Has anyone here been able to get past their anxieties?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 25, 2020)

Frenchfriedfries said:


> Severe social anxiety makes it difficult for me to have a life. I have a job and stuff but I never go out other than that, plus I have a couple friends but I still feel awkward and anxious around them. Even texting them is hard.
> 
> Has anyone here been able to get past their anxieties?


Yes and no. Mine comes in periods. It's frustrating since I want to be enjoying a good time with my friends and at the same time my anxiety is working against me and I end up isolating myself.  Which totally sucks.. Then I have times where it just.. Fades and I do get to do stuff.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Thankfully I can say that I do now, but it didn't always used to be that way.

A year ago I wasn't do anything other than going to work then going home, rinse and repeat.  I then decided to take up martial arts classes on a whim and it's probably one of the best decisions I ever made. I don't have much of a ''social life'' as such but I am out of the house either taking part in the classes or going to the gym which for me is a big improvement.

About six years ago I was on benefits, living in my parents house with no intentions of getting a job screaming at my PC (league of legends) at 3am in the morning and consuming my body weight in food daily.... so yeah moved on a fair bit since then


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 26, 2020)

I would have to say no since I'm mostly a writer that stays to myself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

For the next four weeks, definitely no. As much as I love my serenity I do hate boredom. Maybe I should take this opportunity to annoy my neighbours.


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

I have several lives, and the contracts to prove it. For the next one thousand years their all mine. *demonic laughter*



Spoiler



On a serious note, yeah. I mean, I have a job, a roof, I make sure bills get paid, I go out on weekends, etc.





SwiftDog said:


> I find a lot of furries on here are pretty socially dysfunctional.



I spend time on the forum because I don't have a lot of social media taking my attention, and I enjoy the anonymity that the furry community has. It welcomes some toxicity every now and again sure, but I've spoken with a lot of cool people thanks to it and it's really been fun. Far more enjoyable than facebook, anyway.


----------



## Rovindeer (Mar 26, 2020)

My country has been in confinement for the last 2 weeks so recently not really Im mostly drawing, playing visual novels or league of legends when I'm not following classes but I would say I usually do. I often get drinks with friends on the weekends stuff like that, hang out, I would say I'm satisfied with my social life I have good friends, a boyfriend , couldn't ask for much more..


----------



## Illuminaughty (Mar 28, 2020)

You realize that online socialization is just as valid as irl socialization. I take umbrage with the entire point we're jumping off from, here. Implying that "having a life" includes going out with friends in your spare time is kind of reductive.

In my opinion, "having a life" is much better measured by how happy you are for your current circumstances, whether you have any hobbies or other activities you enjoy doing even when you don't have any company, and how much you personally feel fulfilled in the way you spend your time. Not everyone has the same priorities, and not every person is made happy and fulfilled by the same things. And that's fine- it's no one else's business to tell someone that they're wasting their life if they're perfectly happy doing whatever it is that they're doing. Whether that's partying every weekend, working alone in your garden, playing video games with friends online, or watching their media of choice. All are valid ways to spend your spare time.

I never go out with friends or go to unnecessary events. I don't like noisome social activities- but none of this means I'm socially inept. I am talkative and friendly, I am often the first person to start breaking the ice, because I prefer people to start feeling comfortable as soon as possible rather than sit in awkward silences. I'm not afraid to talk to people, ask questions or hold conversations.

But all of this aside, I prefer my space. I prefer online interaction, because it's a much less high pressure environment where I can organize my thoughts before laying them bare, and take a moment away if I feel like I should. In a way, I feel like it's actually a much more honest social experience than talking to someone face to face.

Basically, I think it's overly simplistic and a little disrespectful to boil down a person's life fulfillment by how much time they spend with other people irl. In my experience, there is no correlation.


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

yes


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 28, 2020)

There are many factors that can influence our ways of social interactions, and the methods we use to achieve this.

I have found that fandom is an exceptional resource for providing opportunities to make connections with others and form new friendships.


----------



## SwiftDog (Mar 30, 2020)

I think one of my main gripes with online interaction is how fleeting it tends to be. And you don't fully know if the person you're becoming friends with is a complete basket case or not until shit hits the fan, whereas it's usually pretty easy to tell irl.


----------



## Adam The Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

I could say I have a life


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes. I have a career and friends and I consider myself very lucky to have these things, because I was socially awkward in the past. I think the fandom really attracts awkward people because it’s by nature a non-judgmental community, hence why so many furries have non-furry niche interests that they incorporate into their character e.g. a furry who likes planes might have a fursona who’s a pilot. I think it’s unhealthy to not have a life outside the fandom, but at the same time I think it’s incredibly helpful for people to be able to get that connection with others that they maybe can’t have in day-to-day interaction. I’m willing to bet that furries are having a more enjoyable lockdown than most.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 25, 2020)

Mistrust is a thing and trust is something to be honoured not broken .

I stay away from social interaction .

The way i see things is everybody lies dont trust nobody.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm living the life I want to live. I'm not very social and don't go out much, but I'm introverted and people exhaust me socially. I need time to myself sometimes to relax and collect my thoughts.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 25, 2020)

being stuck in one spot limits the ability to have/do regular people things like relationships, be they platonic or otherwise


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 25, 2020)

Not now I do not


----------



## borders4life (Apr 25, 2020)

I kinda have a life. I have a decent day job and the weekends I take my dogs out to the local parks for walks or jobs. And I have a fiance and a son. Sometimes I'll do photography and my art. And I train and show my dogs. I meditate and collect crystals. I binge watch anime and other TV shows.

But as far as interacting with people, there isn't much of that. Between my social anxiety and living in a place where I don't know anyone (I moved out of state after high school and didn't talk to people in college), I don't really hang out with people. Just all my animals. I used to do DnD and larping but was really too awkward and quiet to maintain it.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

No. I just sit around all day on here. I did that even before the whole Covid thing. Lel


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah I pretty much have no life. I'm a NEET and my only hobbies include making characters/art, chatting, shitposting, and watching youtube videos. I have no friends really online or offline, and I'm a total hermit. I was diagnosed with autism, and even though I'm still wary about accepting the diagnosis from when I was 12, it would explain why I rarely feel lonely and why I feel content with my life.

I am capable of socializing when I have to luckily, though maintaining eye contact can be hard. I still have social anxiety but it has definitely lessened over the years. I want to be a trucker since it pays good and I'd mostly be alone. I don't know how it's gonna go. I guess I'll hope for the best.


----------



## Raever (Apr 26, 2020)

As long as an individual isn't a leech to everyone around them - who cares? XD


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 27, 2020)

Somehow yea.


----------



## Adam The Cat (Apr 27, 2020)

Does being active on Discord count as a life? xD


----------



## Mambi (Apr 27, 2020)

Adam The Cat said:


> Does being active on Discord count as a life? xD



Lately, yes!


----------



## Adam The Cat (Apr 27, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Lately, yes!


Oh good xD


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 27, 2020)

The question is undoubtedly containing possibilities of offense. Also the question is just showing your own standard which isn't universally compatible to some of the cases. Further, your followed comment might offend those who you mentioned.

I'm offended, but I'll just get over it since there are more people out there in the world that do so without the negative intentions. I would like to believe you didn't mean to offend as well.

If I have to answer only in the range of the standard, no, I don't have a life. And I'm fine with it.

I have been living a life that everyone were forced to live. Now I'm so done with that, since following the standards is endless and is apparently not my lifestyle. I don't wanna live a life like others(most known people) do, it's predictable and has no fun in it for me. I don't wanna be a duplicate of most others and be nothing special about me. I don't wanna die as a robot.

I'm not offending those who follow the standards, it's just not my cup of cake. (Cupcakes, yum) When I need resources(ex: money), I find a way to earn them anyhow. I just don't want to be a consumable of a corporation that can be replaced by any strangers the moment I get off tracks, my life deserves better thing than a Colosseum gladiator or a replaceable compartment. Standard people tend to blame me for my ruleless-ness, I don't care. And maybe further, blaming my 'selfishness' for 'not taking part of the society' or whatever, which I disagree.

For me, as long as not crossing the laws, this is also a way of 'having a life'. For short, a freelancer.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 27, 2020)

My life consists of work, photographing trains, chatting to my circle of friends on Discord, and. . .that's literally about it. I'm desperate to get out of Galesburg and do stuff, but given the current state of the country right now, that might be a little difficult. =/

Plus, I've. . .made some poor choices in the past that I'm not proud of, so there's been a few instances where I've had a hard time keeping the friends that I've made. I'm not trying to hurt anybody, but sometimes I make a poor decision, thinking that I'm doing the right thing or thinking that it's not going to cause any problems, and it ends up hurting somebody.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 27, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Plus, I've. . .made some poor choices in the past that I'm not proud of, so there's been a few instances where I've had a hard time keeping the friends that I've made. I'm not trying to hurt anybody, but sometimes I make a poor decision, thinking that I'm doing the right thing or thinking that it's not going to cause any problems, and it ends up hurting somebody.



I'm rooting for you!

One of the elements that make me think this world is uneasy is that sometimes we have to make a decision, and the outcome is either loss or a bigger loss. We can't do anything about that unless making things more awkward. The best we can make out of is not the best, but the best possible. I feel you, Matt.

Recently I parted a group of friends who took a big part of my past, which I consider a 'golden age' of my life so far. But I feel like I have made a best possible decision as everything and everyone had changed, it's heartbreaking. But a nomad has to go their way.

Edit: 
Well, we met one another again, but we actually paid the debts of one another. We're good now! What a twisted destiny


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 26, 2020)

social? whats that? never heard of it.
no in all seriousness, no social life at all, my life is basically my pc. ive always been outcasted due to multiple reasons, so i just gave up on making friends and just spend time on the net

edit: also using skittles list as a example

Home: Yes
Job: Nope
Car: Nope
Friends: What are those?
Fiance who loves me despite what a weirdo I am: never had a partner and probably wont get one either
Hobbies: Yes


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

No, of course not.
I don't even have a physical body
I exist solely on the internet ;D


----------



## foxer (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey everyone ! I hope you are all having a great day 

I am researching the growth of online cultures and communities and more specifically the Furry Community.

I would greatly appreciate it if you completed my survey it will only take around 2 minutes !

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/92HHRVX

Thank you !


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

foxer said:


> Hey everyone ! I hope you are all having a great day
> 
> I am researching the growth of online cultures and communities and more specifically the Furry Community.
> 
> ...


I don't do surveys for copypasta media.
Thanks but no thanks.

Participate in the fandom and learn about it from the inside if you want accuracy.


----------



## foxer (Oct 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I don't do surveys for copypasta media.
> Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> Participate in the fandom and learn about it from the inside if you want accuracy.


 
Hi I'm sorry you feel that way. I would love to if I had time, however this survey is a requirement.  I am a student studying Social Anthropology for the International baccalaureate , if you don't know what that is then i suggest you search it up. And of course as a student i have mark schemes and time restrictions, so please could you at least share the link around to your Furry friends? My grade depends on it.
Have a nice evening


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

foxer said:


> Hi I'm sorry you feel that way. I would love to if I had time, however this survey is a requirement.  I am a student studying Social Anthropology for the International baccalaureate , if you don't know what that is then i suggest you search it up. And of course as a student i have mark schemes and time restrictions, so please could you at least share the link around to your Furry friends? My grade depends on it.
> Have a nice evening


I know what it is.

I recommend starting a brand new thread in Community Discussion. I'm sure you'll find someone to take your survey.


----------



## foxer (Oct 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I know what it is.
> 
> I recommend starting a brand new thread in Community Discussion. I'm sure you'll find someone to take your survey.



Okay, thank you !


----------



## Raever (Oct 27, 2020)

foxer said:


> if you don't know what that is then i suggest you search it up.



Oh my. What a guy. Wonder if he's using that art without credit...
Based on that attitude and the fact that the artist doesn't say the art is for anyone, I'm going to assume yes.
For those interested in the art, have the original link to the artist: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/23456095/

First step of interviewing a community, respect the members of the community.
Good luck with your survey!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have a job, a family I spend time with, a skatepark I visit on my days off, some hobbies and talents I practice, and of course a series of goals I want to achieve and things to aspire to. I’d call that a life.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 27, 2020)

No. But I do have:
*ヴェイパーウェイヴ**(vaporwave)*


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah.
But I'm adult so most of it is in my credit card


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 27, 2020)

Probably? I have a career/ full time job and plenty of things to keep me busy, but I never really leave the house and have exactly 1 IRL friend (who isn't family or my girlfriend) and we speak about once every 3 months.


----------



## Raever (Oct 27, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Probably? I have a career/ full time job and plenty of things to keep me busy, but I never really leave the house and have exactly 1 IRL friend (who isn't family or my girlfriend) and we speak about once every 3 months.



This is painfully accurate


----------



## Rassah (Oct 27, 2020)

Uh, nope. No life. None at all o.o Why? Who wants to know? -.-


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I don't do surveys for copypasta media.
> Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> Participate in the fandom and learn about it from the inside if you want accuracy.



It's much safer to practice outside observation. Sanity is nice to keep.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## tetramelly (Oct 27, 2020)

Back when I was in college, I had at least three friend groups I spent most of my free time with. One was the furries, the other was the music game people, and the last was the board game people. I would go drink with the furries downtown and visit restaurants and chat, head to an arcade place with the second group whenever I felt like it, and board game time was every Saturday (if I remember correctly). Since this was on campus everything was close by so it was within a 15 minute walk for me to hang out with nerds like myself.

Now I graduated and got a job and moved, none of my coworkers enjoy the same things I do or they're middle-aged, and with covid-19 I have even less of a reason to meet with anyone. So no, I don't really have a life anymore outside my family ( :


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 28, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> It's much safer to practice outside observation. Sanity is nice to keep.


Sanity is overrated


----------



## Skittles (Oct 28, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Sanity is overrated


Sanity?! Is it edible?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> View attachment 92237


no u


----------



## Skittles (Oct 28, 2020)

Home: Check!
Job: Check!
Car: Soon™!
Friends: Check!
Fiance who loves me despite what a weirdo I am: Check!
Hobbies: Check!

Oh my.. I have a life :O


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Home: Check!
> Job: Check!
> Car: Soon™!
> Friends: Check!
> ...


Home: Check
Job: no
Car: no
Friends: eh
Fiance who loves me despite what a weirdo I am: no
Hobbies: no


----------



## Skittles (Oct 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Home: Check
> Job: no
> Car: no
> Friends: eh
> ...


Well I am 32  I have a few years on you <3


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Well I am 32  I have a few years on you <3


how are you even alive grandma :OOO


----------



## Skittles (Oct 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> how are you even alive grandma :OOO


Bitterness and hatred O,...,O actually I have no idea either.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Bitterness and hatred O,...,O actually I have no idea either.


:OOOOO


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 28, 2020)

This begs the real question what quantifies having a life?
Like some can try chalking up certain things like home, transport, job, etc as indicators for having a life but if you work most of the time get little time to really live outside of that aside sleep is that living?
One can argue having large presence in the techno sphere indicates no life but if they like it that’s how they socialize and such maybe when compared to a hermit in the mountain by themself but who’s to say the hermit then has no life?

is it not something for us to decide for ourselves?

Like I’d say I have a life I go hiking in the woods these days meet up with some friends who also are a little more than friends, I live with 2 of my partners I have a cat and dog I love dearly as well, every day I make another step towards the me I want to be. Some may say I don’t have a life due to any element they may pick but I’d say they’re full of shit.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Sanity?! Is it edible?



It might be. My tail tastes good in a pinch.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 28, 2020)

I had a life before COVID. But I guess that depends on how you, the OP, decide what "a life" is.

Is it a hobby? Is it hanging out with friends? Is it meeting new people? Is it getting drunk at a bar after the work night has ended? Because what defines "a life" depends on the eye of the beholder.

I've made a number of friends in this fandom. My biggest fear is that once things go back to "normal"--and I highly doubt that "normal" will be anything like people expect when this is all over--I will end up neglecting them. Before I mustered the courage to make an account here, I regularly went out with friends, chatted with them at restaurants or went to see a movie with them before going to work a graveyard shift. This was before my work times were changed. Most people would probably say I didn't have a life, but that wasn't true either.

Again...it depends on the perspectives of other people to determine what it means to "have a life." Some would say I lived a miserable or unbalanced life. I disagree.


----------



## Raever (Oct 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Home: Check!
> Job: Check!
> Car: Soon™!
> Friends: Check!
> ...



I like your list so I'm taking it.  

Home: I rent my own apartment, that count?
Job: IT, baby!
Car: I'm legally blind so I can't drive till I get a procedure done but hey, we can't all be get away drivers!
Friends: Yep.
Fiance who loves me despite what a weirdo I am: Hahahahaha....two. *is poly*
Hobbies: Too few and yet also too many.


----------



## lolox (Oct 28, 2020)

I spend most of my time working nowadays. I used to be employed, working in an office, but for the last 6 years I've been self employed, working from home. It was a dream come true for me - being able to plan and live each day the way I wanted. However, I'm not so sure anymore. Time seems to have lost its meaning. Days blend. I don't even have a regular schedule anymore. I eat when I'm hungry, sleep when I'm tired. Some weeks I get up in the middle of the night, others in the middle of the day. Keeping myself compatible with society in this state has proven impossible. Attempts to restore a schedule have ended in failure.

Still, I don't want to go back. Ever since school, I've felt trapped and just wanted to get away. I thought it would get better when I grew up, but if anything, it only just got worse. For the first time in a long while, I feel I have freedom and control again. But I'm definitely paying for it with isolation.

I have a colleague. An online colleague, that is. We talk everyday. Without him, I'd gone insane long ago.

Since the covid breakout, I meet my older brother once every week. We hang out, dine together, play games together and watch anime. I also meet my family every once in a while. We come together to have dinner. I'm surprised we're still doing this, considering all the tensions within the family. Fights break out regularly, but somehow we keep seeing eachother. To be honest, I think it's the pets we're looking forward to seeing the most.

Any friends from school have either moved away, are busy with family or I've simply lost touch with. Same with previous colleagues. Even though I liked many of them, we never hang out anymore. When you lose a reason to see eachother (like work), the energy required to retain connections seem higher than simply letting go.

I have a former best friend. He still makes attempts to see me, but I reject him for the most part. I'm not even sure why. I simply don't seem to have the energy for it anymore.

The older I get, the more isolated I feel.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 28, 2020)

My life consisted of: going to football (soccer) every other week, and work, now both of those are.gone. but I have rekindle d a new hobby, programming and artistry. Plus coming out as a furry now means I have a new set of friends to talk to!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

I have quite the life......

If you'd put it in those regards. 

I do have things to do, mainly chores, school, family, etc. Personally, it feels like I have no general time to myself anymore, but I suppose that's all the matter of growing up. Even when younger, I didn't really feel as if I  had much of a childhood. much of it I don't remember, (years 1-15), and the current responsibility is tremendous. I got quite the weight riding on my shoulders indeed, but oh well. I suppose somewhere along the line, once I move out, I'll get the peace I want and need.

As for a life, there's building these complex weapons with legos, learning countless songs on piano, making poetry, writing stories and posting them on FA, and much, much more. I'm shooting for a career as an author currently, so many different actions are taking place to undergo and secure that goal. Albeit the complexities ans abnormalities of the day to day regime, I'll make it work!

And also have been making my time split to make a Spanish Cartel boss sona because I can. Heh.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes! Two kids (Abby (almost 22) and Anakin (20)) and a loving partner for the past 10 years. I started the costuming social club "Chattooine" in 2004 and co-founded a multi-fandom convention in Chattanooga, TN called "ConNooga" in 2008. 

Home: Yes
Job: Yes (same place for the last 25 years and moved up into Production Manager a couple years ago). 
Car: Yes - 2018 Kia Soul! (and a 2014 Honda Forza scooter)
Friends: A few close friends and several costuming friends
Partner: Yes! Although not into the furry fandom, they're into costuming (which is how we met)
Hobbies: Yup! Costuming, board games, video games, reading, miniature painting


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 29, 2020)

I have no trouble talking or interacting with other people or strangers but i just like to keep to myself.
I would often go out rock climbing and hang out with some peer groups there or get together with my close friend group and all hang out at one of there places but that's all been put on pause due to the pandemic.
I do plan on doing some more activity's such as medieval martial arts and ice skating in the next year or two but I kinda just got to wait for the pandemic to cool down.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> Yes! Two kids (Abby (almost 22) and Anakin (20)) and a loving partner for the past 10 years. I started the costuming social club "Chattooine" in 2004 and co-founded a multi-fandom convention in Chattanooga, TN called "ConNooga" in 2008.
> 
> Home: Yes
> Job: Yes (same place for the last 25 years and moved up into Production Manager a couple years ago).
> ...


That's great to hear! But I have a question.

_Does your son Anakin have the high ground?_


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm a particularly egregious case and am shunned even by my fellow furries. I absolutely have no essense of life beyond the screen, at least one that I'd like to live.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Ember_Kamura said:


> I'm a particularly egregious case and am shunned even by my fellow furries. I absolutely have no essense of life beyond the screen, at least one that I'd like to live.


Awe, why? You seem like quite the fellow fur! Why shunned?From how I know you, you seem quite nice, and very friendly too!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2020)

_Do you have a life?_

No.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Rimna said:


> _Do you have a life?_
> 
> No.


Awe, but honorable munkeh seems like he has a life!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Awe, but honorable munkeh seems like he has a life!



How can you tell?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Rimna said:


> How can you tell?


You just seem like the kind of guy who could have a good life, even if it is not as extravagant!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> You just seem like the kind of guy who could have a good life, even if it is not as extravagant!



Well, that's an interesting observation. Albeit not true.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well, that's an interesting observation. Albeit not true.


Awe. Unfortunate as that may seem, I do hope you find something outside of FAF to be of some entertainment! Or virtually anything to call a life my friend!


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes, could there be room for improvement? Yes, and I hope to improve it sooner rather than later. But life circumstances make things a bit difficult at the moment. 
I spend my days mucking around on the internet and dogsitting. Occasionally going out. And I have plenty of online friends, as well as in person friends I live with. Do I have a job, a car, a penthouse suite? No. But I get by.
I always have.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm a particularly egregious case and am shunned even by my fellow furries. I absolutely have no essense of life beyond the screen, at least one that I'd like to live.


Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Awe, why? You seem like quite the fellow fur! Why shunned?From how I know you, you seem quite nice, and very friendly too!


Long story and it's one that many have really failed to understand when I've attempted to explain it. When an individual is shunned, a large group will typically attempt to explain it even if they have some form of evidence as it's only as useful as one is willing to even see it.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a partner, a hedgehog, beloved hobbies, and I'm looking to spend more time with my tribe. We have culture classes where we learn how to make traditional foods and clothes, and we have classes for kids and adults who want to preserve the dxʷləšúcid language. I'm hoping to be as fluent as possible some day!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Ember_Kamura said:


> I'm a particularly egregious case and am shunned even by my fellow furries. I absolutely have no essense of life beyond the screen, at least one that I'd like to live.
> 
> Long story and it's one that many have really failed to understand when I've attempted to explain it. When an individual is shunned, a large group will typically attempt to explain it even if they have some form of evidence as it's only as useful as one is willing to even see it.


Oh, I see....well, you aren't shunned in my book, so know that pal!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a nice job, got a nice car I have planned on buying, going to a Halloween party this coming weekend..

Life's gotten very busy and barely have any time on the internet anymore. Funny, really. I am Autistic and doing pretty damn well.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 29, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> going to a Halloween party this coming weekend..


stay safe


----------



## Vesper2112 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> That's great to hear! But I have a question.
> 
> _Does your son Anakin have the high ground?_



Him and his sister quote Episode III stuff ALL THE TIME! LOL


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> Him and his sister quote Episode III stuff ALL THE TIME! LOL


Haha! His name is perfect for the references, so it had to be done! Hahaa!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 30, 2020)

I meet people mostly via connections while doing my random jobs(which actually earn myself cash). It's amazing how I can actually expand to keep making new relationships via those I already connected with!

Ironically, the very beginnings of those are online relationships!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I meet people mostly via connections while doing my random jobs(which actually earn myself cash). It's amazing how I can actually expand to keep making new relationships via those I already connected with!
> 
> Ironically, the very beginnings of those are online relationships!


Glad to see they work out! Hope the cycle continues in a positive way!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Glad to see they work out! Hope the cycle continues in a positive way!



Thankies! *purrr~*

It's not easy to recieve such a 'charm' from someone online, your words mean a lot to me!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Thankies! *purrr~*
> 
> It's not easy to recieve such a 'charm' from someone online, your words mean a lot to me!


No problem pal! As long as I can do it in a positive manner, then I know it's a success!


----------



## StraightOuttaCompton (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeah I sure do.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 1, 2020)

No, I'm actually just an animatronic wolf. All signs of sentience are a clever illusion


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> No, I'm actually just an animatronic wolf. All signs of sentience are a clever illusion


Woof.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2020)

Do cat furries have 9 lives?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Do cat furries have 9 lives?


They might have more! Who knows?

(Also, congrats! Your the 1001st post!)


----------



## Eremurus (Nov 3, 2020)

Trauma from my childhood has made me really paranoid & neurotic. I do not like leaving my house.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 4, 2020)

I‘m secretly a lich, so I have an unlife instead. In seriousness, I have been trying to make some more friends and socialize, even though it has been slow.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 5, 2020)

I have such a big life I had to get a second life just to cram in some of the extras from the first one into it.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't get out as often as I should but that is  to make sure no one figures out I am a pile of snakes in a trench coat


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like OPs social life is going to get a whole lot less active now. Godspeeds OPs relatives, you're in for some major angst and obliviousness.


----------

